# Trivia 11/12



## luckytrim (Nov 12, 2018)

trivia 11/12
DID YOU KNOW...
Scottish sailor Alexander Selkirk was marooned for about four  years
(1704-09) on Chile's Islas Juan Fernandez, located 364 miles  (587 km) west
of Valparaiso. After being rescued, he published his story of  survival and
was said to be the inspiration for Daniel Defoe's classic  novel Robinson
Crusoe.

1. Which teams participated in Baseball's very first 'Subway  Series" ?
(Bonus; what year did it happen ?)
(Double Bonus; Who won the Series ?
2. In what musical would you hear the lyrics, "You've gotta  have heart, all
you really need is heart"?
  a. - Guys and Dolls
  b. - Damn Yankees
  c. - Oklahoma
  d. - My Fair Lady
3. Remember the Bhopal tragedy ?
What sort of poison was released that caused so many deaths  ?
(Bonus; Name the company that owned the  facility...)
4. Johnny Cash recorded two 'live At...' Albums in prisons ;  name the 
prisons...
5. In the band, AC/DC. Who was the school boy character in the  band?
  a - Malcolm Young
  b. - Bon Scott
  c. - George Young
  d. - Angus Young
6. During WWI, the French confirmed that what famous dancer  was a German spy 
after they allowed her to leak a list of double  agents?
7. Which classic Humphrey Bogart film of 1946, directed by  Howard Hawks, was 
based on a novel by Raymond Chandler?
  a. - To Have and Have Not
  b. - Key Largo
  c. - Dark Passage
  d. - The Big Sleep
8. How many pints of blood does the average adult human have  in their body ?


TRUTH OR CRAP ??
If a person has smoked for all of their adult life, and they  are in their
forties, it takes five years after that person stops smoking  for the body to
fully recuperate from its ill effects ..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. Yankees Vs. Giants
(1921) (Giants)
2. - b
3. Pesticide, brand name Sevin
(Union carbide)
4. Folsom and San Quentin
5. - d
6. Mata Hari
7. - d
8. - 10 pints

CRAP !!
It takes FIFTEEN years !
But, after just five years without a cigarette, former smokers  will cut
their risk of smoking-related illnesses in half !


----------

